# Priceing..



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Its one of the hardest thing to over come.I know with myself i get calls from HO who have a drywall project.And want to rock it themself.When i talk to them i try to get my rocker the job.But must times it small.And the HO say no. But the one thing I keep in mind is i will make more money on the spackle end.But there is that fine line of want the job(okey price),high price(there will be no work), or Rape.Most times i have found that you have one time to give a person a price.If it too high,forget about it.
Where i live in New Jersey, The rates are cheap.Because every one up here is a drywall/taper.The way i look at it is time is money.Plus there are too many ppl driving our prices down do the workers having no cost of living.The wage i need to charge per day = 3 or 4 of them. 
I have been reading the posts here in the drywall section. And they have been great.:thumbsup:


----------



## giffrod (Jul 13, 2006)

what are the going rates? why are they able to bid so cheap, they just be more efficient, I can make 80 bucks an hr. @ $.24 a ft. aperape it lol. seriously though if its a job where they are looking for the cheapest price its not worth doing because there could be problems down the road.. I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

*Fair priceing...*

Bidding a job and just want to know if you think its fair.
Rooms are 10' to 8' sloped ceiling.
$.70 for hang and finish.(with materials screws,tape,mud) 10' boards
$12.50 to finish already hung.8' boards
10' bead hang and coat(buy it/install/Finish) Was thinking $10??? There is 18 of them.180 just for bead?:whistling
Does any charge for hanging and coating No-Coat or Level in?

Any ideas or comments?
Thx


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Al . I dont know what prices are down there , but up here in Alberta we charge lineal footage for bead. $1.30 for square whether it be metal , paper ,or plastic. $2.30 for round or chamfer.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

taper71 said:


> Hey Al . I dont know what prices are down there , but up here in Alberta we charge lineal footage for bead. $1.30 for square whether it be metal , paper ,or plastic. $2.30 for round or chamfer.


I guess that would be $13.00 ,10' bead.
I forgot to add to my post. it was a housing job.


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Al,

Where in NJ ? I'm in Wanaque. Good to find a good sub when needed.


Glenn


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Tashler said:


> Al,
> 
> Where in NJ ? I'm in Wanaque. Good to find a good sub when needed.
> 
> ...


I Live up in Sussex.Right up rt.23 from you.Always looking for a good contact.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

OK. It's a NJ lovefest for crying out loud.

I am south of you both in the Ridgewood area. Al, I don't know who you've heard of charging low prices in NJ because I can tell you that my subs are charging top dollar for small jobs. About $1000 to hang, tape, and prime a 5x7 bath with them supplying all materials. 

If you are a good finisher, you should seek out high quality GCs. They will pay for good work. I do...


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Greg Di said:


> OK. It's a NJ lovefest for crying out loud.
> 
> I am south of you both in the Ridgewood area. Al, I don't know who you've heard of charging low prices in NJ because I can tell you that my subs are charging top dollar for small jobs. About $1000 to hang, tape, and prime a 5x7 bath with them supplying all materials.
> 
> If you are a good finisher, you should seek out high quality GCs. They will pay for good work. I do...


For a bathroom i charge $450 just to tape and finish with materials.My problem is i go to high or to low.Price go from $7 to $15 to finish.I will look at a job start off as a base price then add bead,angles,hight,who hung the rock,ect.Then i feel like iam rapeing them.But we all need to work for money.But some ppl dont feel that way,Or they will get the ........ to do it for cheap.But iam must times in the ballpark with #.


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Al,

A friend is a builder in Kinnelon. His taper charged someone in Bergen Co. a grand to spackle a bathroom. The guy was happy to pay.

I don't know which town or anything about the room itself, but he made good money.


Glenn


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

I am taking 1.10 sf walls and 1.40 lids + 10 IC + 15 OC. no paint. People around here will pay anything if, 1. You show up when you say you will. 2. Bill what you said you would. 3. Do not look like ****. 4. Do good wok for them and their neighbors. Always give them something at the end. Throw in something special at the end as a surprise or a gift cert for dinner etc... The last job I just finished I had a landscaper friend go buy and cut and cleanup the the place, hedges mulch and all. I just came home to a message from them thanking me and asking me to call them about their kitchen and their neighbors basement. The best $100 I have ever spent. Al I will be in touch , Greg you too( I still owe you that call) the KB show is coming soon, maybe we will see each other there again.


This is not for a small bathroom. this is for 500 sf and above, I always try to get as much as possible.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Al Taper said:


> For a bathroom i charge $450 just to tape and finish with materials.My problem is i go to high or to low.Price go from $7 to $15 to finish.I will look at a job start off as a base price then add bead,angles,hight,who hung the rock,ect.Then i feel like iam rapeing them.But we all need to work for money.But some ppl dont feel that way,Or they will get the ........ to do it for cheap.But iam must times in the ballpark with #.


Listen to me.

You are not charging enough. Your materials on that job with Denshield are probably around $200. 

You have to seek out people willing to pay. Granted, you aren't in Bergen County, but $450 is way, way to low.


----------



## GCNJ (Jul 28, 2007)

*how about a large Drywall job*

Folks: I understand the smaller jobs can be time consuming multiple trips etc etc. How about a new house 35,000 sq ft of drywall. What would be a good price for per sq ft including material. Custom house 10 and 9 foot ceilings a couple of rooms with tray and two floor foyer. By the way if interested leave a number essex county NJ


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

GCNJ said:


> Folks: I understand the smaller jobs can be time consuming multiple trips etc etc. How about a new house 35,000 sq ft of drywall. What would be a good price for per sq ft including material. Custom house 10 and 9 foot ceilings a couple of rooms with tray and two floor foyer. By the way if interested leave a number essex county NJ


Dude! Im in essex co. I'll do it for free.....I need the practice:whistling


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

When i bid work i have a base price per board.Then i add extras Bead,No-Coat, angles,workmanship, hight ect.Then i look at the big number and say no way.Way to high.

How do you guys price?


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

The area that we live in is priced by the 4x12 board. No sqft anything. We have alot of latino crews her right now from NC. and they do not charge any extra for anything. Just one price per board. 
One thing that has insulated us from this drop in pricing is that we have been working with custom contract builders. We do no spec. houses at all
I am working a 10 man crew. On any work under 100 boards, we price the work on a daily rate plus materials. 
I agree with Greg Di - You must seek out quality builders and remodelers. Drive around high end neighborhoods and new sub-divisions. Look for builders signs.


----------

